# helios where to inject?



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi all

Is it sub q?

Or in to the fat?

Thx


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

What you injecting?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> What you injecting?


I'm guessing you thought he was saying hello when he said helious as well? :lol:

apparently it's an injectable fat burner

OP a quick search may help...probably loads more info on the site but here you go

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/7190-helios-injectable-fat-burner.html


----------

